# OPPO BDP83 VS BDP83 SE VS BDP83 SE Nu Force Edition



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay, has anyone heard these three players or at least two of them and what were your thoughts? What were the strengths of each design? Weaknesses? 

Which one worked the best for your system? I have not heard the OPPO BDP 83SE NuForce edition yet and was very curious.

Is the NuForce edition is worth upgrading to?... Need help!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Oppo themselves have said that if you are using HDMI, and not the analog audio outputs, there is no benefit to these players over the standard edition.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I do plan to use the analog outputs as a matter of fact. Piping the sound into an HTPC applying room correction then back to analog so the D to A converters are very important to me.

Do you know how they compare?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't seen any side by side measurements, but given their component changes, there should be a measurable difference. Whether there is a perceptible difference, I'm not sure. I haven't heard the two side by side, and that would be the only way to tell.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

peterselby7 said:


> I do plan to use the analog outputs as a matter of fact. Piping the sound into an HTPC applying room correction then back to analog so the D to A converters are very important to me.


So, you are planning to use the analog outputs of the Oppo to feed an HTPC which will re-digitize the signals for RC and D/A? This means using the D/A in the Oppo followed by A/D and another D/A in the the HTPC. Seems to me that using digital output direct to the HTPC would be superior.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> So, you are planning to use the analog outputs of the Oppo to feed an HTPC which will re-digitize the signals for RC and D/A? This means using the D/A in the Oppo followed by A/D and another D/A in the the HTPC. Seems to me that using digital output direct to the HTPC would be superior.


Yes, except that I'm using active crossovers and I can't get Jack router or anything else to redirect internal digital feeds with any regularity or reliability. I tried out the DA to AD DA conversion and it sounds nearly identical to just DA sound (on 2 channel) so I thought to go this route on multichannel. It sounds really good that's why I'm trying to take it a step further with the better DACs in the SE. Definitely better IMO to the passive xovers in speakers even with the extra conversions. I think DA conversions are pretty accurate with the newest firewire interfaces. I use the ECHO audiofire8 to do the conversions. Does that make sense?

This is why I'm looking for a really good player.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

peterselby7 said:


> Yes, except that I'm using active crossovers and I can't get Jack router or anything else to redirect internal digital feeds with any regularity or reliability. I tried out the DA to AD DA conversion and it sounds nearly identical to just DA sound (on 2 channel) so I thought to go this route on multichannel. It sounds really good that's why I'm trying to take it a step further with the better DACs in the SE. Definitely better IMO to the passive xovers in speakers even with the extra conversions. I think DA conversions are pretty accurate with the newest firewire interfaces. I use the ECHO audiofire8 to do the conversions. Does that make sense?
> 
> This is why I'm looking for a really good player.


Well, it sorta makes sense but there are ways to handle the digital signals without recurrent conversions. Unfortunately, most are pricey and/or illegal.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh.... bummer!


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

I owned the 83 and stepped up to the 83SE and the SE definitely sounds better for 2ch cd and sacd. The 83 always sounded a little thin, while the se really has nice "body" to the music thats the best way I can describe it. I have not heard the nuforce modded edition so I cannot comment on that. You may also want to check out the Mod Wright modded unit also, It is quite pricey at I believe $1400 for their mods but they completely replace the analog section of the player and it is supposed to make the analog end of the player compete with very high priced disc players.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The more components a signal has to travel through degrades the signal, why not just take the feeds straight into an AVR, the Sabre DAC's are supposed to be very superior over the existing DAC's in the standard 83's.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

dwr said:


> I owned the 83 and stepped up to the 83SE and the SE definitely sounds better for 2ch cd and sacd. The 83 always sounded a little thin, while the se really has nice "body" to the music thats the best way I can describe it. I have not heard the nuforce modded edition so I cannot comment on that. You may also want to check out the Mod Wright modded unit also, It is quite pricey at I believe $1400 for their mods but they completely replace the analog section of the player and it is supposed to make the analog end of the player compete with very high priced disc players.


Interesting! I have heard of Mod Wright but didn't know about the 83 involvement. Is this on the SE or the basic 83 player?


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

It is on the SE. You send them your unit and they get it done in about 2 weeks.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Looking at the modwright web site, they do mods on both the 83 and 83SE.
http://www.modwright.com/modifications/14


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Don't forget you also have the  The Upgrade Company  doing some serious mods for the Oppo but David Schulte who owns the company likes to keep his cards very close to his chest but claims superior performance over others.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There have been some negative things said about TUC, there was a thread over on Audioholics and AVS about it which include pictures of David's work which many found less than impressive I believe the upgrade was done to a Marantz receiver.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ares said:


> There have been some negative things said about TUC, there was a thread over on Audioholics and AVS about it which include pictures of David's work which many found less than impressive I believe the upgrade was done to a Marantz receiver.


That is interesting Tony as in the UK TUC get nothing but praise from members of UK forums, I shall try and take a look, I must say I am always suspicious when someone does not openly tell you or advertise what has been done or gets done on these sort of upgrades.


----------



## hugoalvim (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, using HDMI output there are no differences among them. But I have a Panasonic BD-80. If I buy a Oppo, I'll improve sound quality? (using HDMI output). I use a Rotel RSP 1570 processor.

Thank you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, sound quality will only improve using the analog outputs. Using HDMI there will be no difference from your BD80


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

BD performance via HDMI and at 1080p 24hz should be the same for all players, from the lowest pricing to the Highest, it is only when you start looking at DVD and Analogue out performance that there differences.


----------



## hugoalvim (Aug 13, 2010)

I wrote that Oppo has better image, but are only in DVD,s right?

Thank you


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

hugoalvim said:


> I wrote that Oppo has better image, but are only in DVD,s right?
> 
> Thank you


The Oppo BDP83 has an excellent Video processor in it which is the ABT VRS top of the line VP, it will offer many features than other players at getting a better DVD image on screen, so yes that is it's real forte, but it is also one of the quickest BD players around


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi...
Was the first one in Sweden got my hands on a Oppo BDP83 SE Nuforce Edition. Using its analog section for audio both 2-channel (music) and 7.1 channel (video). 
HDMI used only for Video connected via DVDO Edge for best video performence, calibrated via Calman software displayed on a Epson EMP-TW2000. ofcourse build in video processor in Oppo is pretty good but since there is more possibilities via external video processor and you get at the same time a automatic HDMI switch, this was the best solution for me.
Analog cables from Oppo is connected to Lexicon MV-5 processor which have the possibility to pass through the new sound formats that now is available on blueray and still be using Lexicons audio calibration.
Its a out standing product delivering everything I need.

//Anders


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Oppo in its standard edition was very good indeed and can only imagine how the NuForce version compares :T


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

Sold my dedicated CD player that was 4times more expansive after I got my Nu edition. Have friends that are really audio freaks that say that oppo now turn the audio world upside/down.
But remember that oppo player itself do not make this, its the whole change from source to room.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Anders, how are finding the Nu Force edition is it still going strong and are you considering the new BDP93 by any chance with the Jump to 3D ?



antr said:


> Hi...
> Was the first one in Sweden got my hands on a Oppo BDP83 SE Nuforce Edition. Using its analog section for audio both 2-channel (music) and 7.1 channel (video).
> HDMI used only for Video connected via DVDO Edge for best video performence, calibrated via Calman software displayed on a Epson EMP-TW2000. ofcourse build in video processor in Oppo is pretty good but since there is more possibilities via external video processor and you get at the same time a automatic HDMI switch, this was the best solution for me.
> Analog cables from Oppo is connected to Lexicon MV-5 processor which have the possibility to pass through the new sound formats that now is available on blueray and still be using Lexicons audio calibration.
> ...


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

Still going strong is the word, watchning a movie almost each evening. Not really interested in 3d but according Oppo they will build acomplete new high end machine after that BD93 have been on the market. If than Nuforce but there hands on that as well THAN I WILL DEFINITLY UPGRADE :yes:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

antr said:


> Still going strong is the word, watchning a movie almost each evening. Not really interested in 3d but according Oppo they will build acomplete new high end machine after that BD93 have been on the market. If than Nuforce but there hands on that as well THAN I WILL DEFINITLY UPGRADE :yes:


Good news Anders :T I have to say at first I was not that interested in 3D until I had demo's of Sony and Samsung HD 3D TV's and it really does work and IMO very well, I think my next upgrade will be a 93 and then either the Sony or Samsung units but they must be at least 50" screens for me to get a good viewing experience, but then there has also been a lot of talk at how good the new Panasonic screens are so some research and patience is required which unfortunately I am not at good when it comes to waiting :whistling:


----------

